# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Kush e ka fajin për zënkat e shpeshta?

## theodora*

te dashur forumiste e forumista

perse nje cift zihet per gjera te vogla fare?
kush e ka fajin?
mos valle nga qe duhen shume?mos valle nuk duhen fare?apo mos valle djali e ka fajin pak me shume se do te tregoje qe cfar thot ai duhet te behet?

----------


## Homza

Theodora, besoj qe kjo ndodh ne te shumten e rasteve nga pa pjekuria.

Si psh, po te akuzova qe ti ke buz te bome llom, a do me puthesh me to, per tme vertetuar gabim? :ngerdheshje:  

tani shife se si plas sherri per nje gje kaq te vogel....lool

----------


## theodora*

po mire o homza
cfare duhet te beji robi i gjore qe te mos behet sheri?

se ate me buz me llom hera e pare e degjova.

----------


## DESA

> te dashur forumiste e forumista
> 
> perse nje cift zihet per gjera te vogla fare?
> kush e ka fajin?
> mos valle nga qe duhen shume?mos valle nuk duhen fare?apo mos valle djali e ka fajin pak me shume se do te tregoje qe cfar thot ai duhet te behet?



Jam e sigurt qe shumica e cunave shqiptar e kane te theksuar  "c'far them une dhe pik ose  sherr "

C'fare duhet te bejne vajzat ...nese edhe ne dalim me shpat ne dore ... relata nuk do funksionoje. Tani varet se sa e dashuron dhe se sa here do te pranosh fjalen e tij mbi tenden. Por ketu behet fjal per zenie te vogla por perseri pse te jete fjala e cunit me e forte ?

----------


## theodora*

> Jam e sigurt qe shumica e cunave shqiptar e kane te theksuar  "c'far them une dhe pik ose  sherr "
> 
> C'fare duhet te bejne vajzat ...nese edhe ne dalim me shpat ne dore ... relata nuk do funksionoje. Tani varet se sa e dashuron dhe se sa here do te pranosh fjalen e tij mbi tenden. Por ketu behet fjal per zenie te vogla por perseri pse te jete fjala e cunit me e forte ?



e po kjo me vjen plasja mua.se duhet te jene te barabarte si djali edhe vajza ne nje lidhje.po kujt t'i thuash?
se keta djemte made in albania nuk marin vesh fare

----------


## hani

ke shum te dtrejte theodora eshte shum e vertete se keto djemt made in albenia sta vendojne veshin fare por une mendoj se nuk duhet edhe ne vajzat tua vendojme veshin apsak se atyne u ritet shani,keshtu qe me mire ta leshojme rafsh krejt.Sa te na duan ti duam hic ma shum .mendimi im

----------


## eni3

> te dashur forumiste e forumista
> 
> perse nje cift zihet per gjera te vogla fare?mos valle nuk duhen fare?



theodora e ke dhene vete pergjigjen,per mendimin tim.
Ne dashuri egsistojne dhe llafe,por jo per gjera te kota si thua ti.Ndonje here duhet dhe ti hapin rruge njeri-tjetrit.
Mbase mes atyre nuk ka me dashuri dhe cdo gje mere nje rruge tjeter.

----------


## xhuliana

Nese flasim per zenka te vogla...them se eshte me se normale se njerez jemi dhe kemi nerva...merzitemi per shume gjera gjate dites dhe pastaj nuk durojme as hijen tone...
Nuk mendoj se kjo varet nga fakti nese duhen apo jo...
Sa per ca djem made in albania(jo ne pergjithsi)...duhet te dine se kushtetuta thote se njerezit jane te barabarte pa dallim femer mashkull...keshtu qe skane pse ta ndjejne veten superiore...pastaj aq me keq per ato vajza qe u hapin rruge...*respekti per njeri tjetrin ne radhe te pare*

----------


## shoku_tanku

> te dashur forumiste e forumista
> 
> perse nje cift zihet per gjera te vogla fare?
> kush e ka fajin?
> mos valle nga qe duhen shume?mos valle nuk duhen fare?apo mos valle djali e ka fajin pak me shume se do te tregoje qe cfar thot ai duhet te behet?


Sado te perpiqesh te tregohesh e ekuilibruar, prape do ta shfaqesh ate anen tende feministe...nese ecim keshtu...gjithmone duke bere me faj njeri tjetrin, nuk kemi per te arritur asgjekundi...mosmarreveshjet lindin si pasoje e natyres sone te komplikuar keshtu qe nuk mund te ngarkohet detyrimisht me faj njera gjini apo tjetra....

----------


## Clauss

grindjet jane krypa e dashurise. ja te paevitueshme.  por nje cift i sakte duhet te dije si ti zgjidhe dhe te perparoje vete dhe lidhjen. ne rastin tend, just give him a bj. win-win situate per te gjithe.

----------


## BaBa

> kush e ka fajin?



Fajin e ka, Ai qe toleron dikê  ta mari naper kembe  :shkelje syri:

----------


## XX22

mire e ke babe une shpall lufte ne te tilla gjera e le te vuajne si qen ato qe duan ti degjohet vetem zeri i tyre.I kam inat vajzat qe fillojne e qajne ne syte e meshkujve si per keqardhje,jam gati te bej mashkullin te qaj e vete te jem good.nuk behet fjale per kryelartesi por per respekt.

----------


## Simpatikja

> Jam e sigurt qe shumica e cunave shqiptar e kane te theksuar  "c'far them une dhe pik ose  sherr "
> 
> C'fare duhet te bejne vajzat ...nese edhe ne dalim me shpat ne dore ... relata nuk do funksionoje. Tani varet se sa e dashuron dhe se sa here do te pranosh fjalen e tij mbi tenden. Por ketu behet fjal per zenie te vogla por perseri pse te jete fjala e cunit me e forte ?


Pershendetje!Normale qe meshkujt kur gjejne ''shesh'' bejne pershesh :pa dhembe:  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## AlbaneZ

Varet dhe nga tipi i njeriut se si eshte i gatuar.Mund te jete tip kembengules qe do ti dali e vejta se s'ben ose tip tekanjoz ect ect,por ne keto zenka nuk duket ne e do apo nuk e do partnerin/ren.

*Lindi*

----------


## bebushja

> te dashur forumiste e forumista
> 
> perse nje cift zihet per gjera te vogla fare?
> kush e ka fajin?
> mos valle nga qe duhen shume?mos valle nuk duhen fare?apo mos valle djali e ka fajin pak me shume se do te tregoje qe cfar thot ai duhet te behet?


Nese zenkat shpeshtohen qofte dhe te vogla por vijn ne ritje ,edi ate shprejen ti theodora?"ndarja kishte filluar qe kur ne ishim bashk"
Nuk duhet hap rrug vazhdimisht,,,  sepse te nxihet jeta me ger-veret.
Mos tolero vazhdimisht ,behet te kuptoj se nuk eshte vetem ai kryesori ne lidhjen tuaj.

----------


## shoku_tanku

> mire e ke babe une shpall lufte ne te tilla gjera e le te vuajne si qen ato qe duan ti degjohet vetem zeri i tyre.I kam inat vajzat qe fillojne e qajne ne syte e meshkujve si per keqardhje,jam gati te bej mashkullin te qaj e vete te jem good.nuk behet fjale per kryelartesi por per respekt.


Edhe XX22 qenka goce?!....po ca behet keshtu more?!...percaktojini mire gjinite ne profil more moderatore se nuk po marrim vesh asgje....ai qe deri dje e dija se e kisha shok,sot zbuloj qe qenka shoqe :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Faji eshte jetim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Faji eshte jetim


E keni fjalen per zenkat ne cift,apo per mos theksimin e gjinise perkatese ne profilin e anetarit?! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Adriano-10

Fajin per zenkat e shpeshta ne nje lidhje e ka femra sepse ajo eshte POLICI qe deshiron te kete, (por ne fakt nuk ka) cdo gje nen kontrolle dhe kur e shef se nuk e arrine dot fillojne percarjet.

----------


## Visage

> Nese zenkat shpeshtohen qofte dhe te vogla por vijn ne ritje ,edi ate shprejen ti theodora?"ndarja kishte filluar qe kur ne ishim bashk"
> Nuk duhet hap rrug vazhdimisht,,,  sepse te nxihet jeta me ger-veret.
> Mos tolero vazhdimisht ,behet te kuptoj se nuk eshte vetem ai kryesori ne lidhjen tuaj.


S'kam c'te shtoj me teper ... ne dashuri dhe kokefortesia dhe krenaria kane nje kufi dhe secila pale duhet te mbaje pergjegjesite e veta, perndryshe vjen fundi pa u pare fillimi akoma.

----------

